# Title; Best Nude in Sweden



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Sarah's Queen Of The Night:



















my beautiful darling!!!

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:scool


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it Dutch?

Very pretty!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> Is it Dutch?
> 
> Very pretty!


yes.Looks like she's gone up in the world.No more wooden box in the cold dark shed.She looks in excellent condition.Well done.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> Is it Dutch?
> 
> Very pretty!


Yes, She got a perfect dutch pattern :love1

And here are a couple of her litters


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! They look so funny! :lol:


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Like tatoo


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish I had heating so I could keep some of those, they are lovely


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Verrryyyyy beautiful girl :love


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

gerana said:


> Verrryyyyy beautiful girl :love


She sure is, and your boy is in the last picture on the right, looking up.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i want ! they are beautiful


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

oh my goodness....adorable!!!!!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They're so different. I think it would take some getting used to. I'm so used to mice being silky and furry. These are cute, but in a different way. I think some people would really hate the hairless idea. I can barely get most people over the bare tails on regular mice. :roll:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought I'd hate hairless animals, but a friend of mine has some naked rats and they're great! Very affectionate, probably because they want to get into your warm spots. 

Lovely mousie!


----------

